# Belgium football 06-08 November



## OddsPoster (Nov 3, 2009)

06 Nov 19:30 Charleroi v Gent  2.90 3.25 2.25 +17  
07 Nov 19:00 Cercle Brugge v Westerlo  2.10 3.25 3.25 +17  
07 Nov 19:00 Germinal v St.-Truidense  1.61 3.60 4.50 +17  
07 Nov 19:00 KV Mechelen v Excelsior Mouscron  1.61 3.60 4.50 +17  
07 Nov 19:00 Lokeren v KV Kortrijk  1.90 3.30 3.75 +17  
07 Nov 19:00 Roeselare v Zulte-Waregem  3.50 3.25 2.00 +17  
08 Nov 17:00 Genk v Anderlecht  3.75 3.25 1.90 +17  
08 Nov 19:30 Standard Liege v Club Brugge  2.10 3.25 3.25


----------



## jack7845 (Nov 7, 2009)

Date: 07.11.09 
Game: Mechelen – Mouscron
Tipp: 1
Stake: 7/10
Odd: 1.87 (betfair)

Mouscron (rank 14 of  16) with financial problems and the team haven´t trained some days in this week.

On the other hand Chen (defense) returns back to Mechelen (rank 5 of 16). Also Mechelen can reach the 3 rank if they win!

Last home results Mechelen:

25-10-2009	 Pro League 	Mechelen	Anderlecht	0 - 2	
03-10-2009	 Pro League	        Mechelen	Lokeren	2 - 0	
19-09-2009	 Pro League 	Mechelen	Roeselare	3 - 2

Last away results Mouscron:

27-10-2009	        Beker van Belgie	Mons	                        Excelsior Mouscron	2 - 1	
24-10-2009 	Pro League	        Germinal Beerschot	Excelsior Mouscron	3 - 2	
02-10-2009 	Pro League	        Gent	                        Excelsior Mouscron	1 - 1	
19-09-2009	        Pro League	        Zulte-Waregem	        Excelsior Mouscron	3 - 1

Good luck!


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 7, 2009)

I will tail you, it seems they are a bad away team.


----------



## peleus (Dec 12, 2013)

Correct. o couldn't agree with you more on this. Seems like a lot of teams are like that. Only a good home team.


----------

